# How to Tell if You are a Designer



## Trip (Dec 29, 2003)

I found this strangely true for me, so I sent it over to a creative firm here in Provo and they also agreed that it was mostly true. So, here you go:

*How to Tell if You are a Designer*

10. You're extremely cocky.
9. You consider "art" and "design" to be different things.
8. You try to find a pattern to everything.
7. You know when colors match and don't.
6. You are a perfectionalist (to a certain degree).
5. Math is/was not your strongpoint in school.
4. You have a "digital portfolio".
3. Your first "real" piece of artwork was a logo for yourself.
2. You accept negative comments, but shy away from positive ones.
1. You love creativity in everything. Including homework, food, TV, and more!

So there you have it. Rate yourself up and let me know what you get, for me...I'm 100% designer.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 29, 2003)

Pretty close, except for like 2 of 'em. (I'm not cockey - I think, and I can't design anything for myself to save my life! ). I'm not great with colors, but getting better. 
Everything else is pretty deadon.


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 29, 2003)

How to Tell if You are a geek

10. You're extremely cocky.
9. You consider "code" an art form.
8. You know damn well that everything DOES have a pattern to it.
7. You only know how to express colors in Hex or RGB.
6. You are a perfectionalist (to a certain degree).
5. Math in school was too boring.
4. You have digitized everything.
3. Your first "real" piece of code was was a script, to autmate a 10 minute task, that you spent 10 hours creating.
2. You don't have much contact with humans except via IRC...
1. You eat and sleep only so you'll have enough energy to code more.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 29, 2003)

There we go! I whole-heartedly agree with TomyWillB's list! 
*Laughing while wiping away tears* 
Especially about the script!


----------



## Arden (Dec 29, 2003)

Let's see...

You're extremely cocky.[/b] I wouldn't say _extremely_... *&#8730;*
*You consider "art" and "design" to be different things.* They aren't? *&#8730;*
*You try to find a pattern to everything.* Mm, nah... *X*
*You know when colors match and don't.* Sure... *&#8730;*
*You are a perfectionalist (to a certain degree).* Depends on the context. *&#8730;*
*Math is/was not your strongpoint in school.* Are you kidding??? *X*
*You have a "digital portfolio".* It's not "organized," but whatever. *&#8730;*
*Your first "real" piece of artwork was a logo for yourself.* Not really... *X*
*You accept negative comments, but shy away from positive ones.* Negative, positive, whatever, just keep them coming! *X*
*You love creativity in everything. Including homework, food, TV, and more!* Yech. *X*
Okay... 5/10.  I guess I'm not a designer.  Damn.

*You're extremely cocky.*  See previous answer. *&#8730;*
*You consider "code" an art form.* It's not? *&#8730;*
*You know damn well that everything DOES have a pattern to it.* Hell yeah! *&#8730;*
*You only know how to express colors in Hex or RGB.* I can barely do that. *X*
*You are a perfectionalist (to a certain degree).* Okay, we've established this already. *&#8730;*
*Math in school was too boring.* I'd say... um, duh! *&#8730;*
*You have digitized everything.* Naw. *X*
*Your first "real" piece of code was was a script, to autmate a 10 minute task, that you spent 10 hours creating.* It probably was. *&#8730;*
*You don't have much contact with humans except via IRC...* Or Macosx.com... or Nexus... or... *&#8730;*
*You eat and sleep only so you'll have enough energy to code more.* Please.  I barely do any coding as it is. *X*
7/10... so I'm more of a programmer than a designer, even though I do more designing than programming.  Great, I'm confused.


----------



## symphonix (Dec 29, 2003)

How to tell if you are cocky:
1) You can't help but point out that there is no such word as "perfectionalist"
2) A correctly matched colour is whatever one YOU choose.
3) If someone criticises your portfolio, you give them a "digital" response. The middle digit, that is. ;-)


----------



## Trip (Dec 29, 2003)

I love you symphonix.


----------



## Randman (Dec 30, 2003)

How to tell if you're a designer? When your paycheck continues to come in.  

Great list Tommy, though I'd pick CMYK over rgb.


----------



## SAbsar (Dec 30, 2003)

How to tell if  you use a mac(home users, okay!):

10. You're extremely cocky.
 9. You consider "code" .... what?

 7. You only know how to express colors in iMac models
 6. You are a perfectionalist 

 4. You have digitized everything.
 3. You spend 10 minutes on what people using the OTHER computers spend 10 hours.
 2. You don't have much contact with humans except via .... iChat??
 1. You eat and sleep only so you'll have enough energy to criticize M$ some more

(okay so i couldnt find an analogy for every line! )


----------



## symphonix (Dec 30, 2003)

Aww, Trip. Calm down, buddy. :-D 

Well, looks like I'm 80% designer, 20% Geek and 20% Mac user ... which makes me 120%. That's something to be cocky about! :-D

Oh, and by the way, by Sabsar's system my car is Strawberry with a Graphite interior. And by Randman's readings, my first childhood painting had a sky in 100% Cyan and grass in Pantone 243.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 30, 2003)

Randman said:
			
		

> How to tell if you're a designer? When your paycheck continues to come in.



Dang guess I'm not a designer then.


----------



## Randman (Dec 31, 2003)

> Dang guess I'm not a designer then.


 Well, you can be a designer still, just a penniless one.  Free-lance? Amateur?  ::angel::


----------



## Urbansory (Dec 31, 2003)

lol, I had to admit that made me laugh, you really hit a few dead on. I'm a designer to heart, but lately I've been programming things like crazy, levels of which i can't even explain. i've always been good at math, well beyond good, so I guess knowing trig and algebra and all those formulas is handy these days.

I am my worst critic, me cocky.... naw, I think of it as more knowledgeable of my abilities and limitations but being able to work around those limitations. I can't recall my first piece of code, I'm sure i could redo it now in about 6 lines compared to all the work around I did before. Can't say i love creativity in everything, but I have to give respect to decent design, I'm not much for patterns, repetition gets boring after a while. Perfectionist, yea i can see that one, I will tweak away until i get it right.

Here is my latest piece...
http://www.urbansory.com/macosx/LilMom.jpg

Piece Details... 8 X 10, original image dates back to 1964, the design on the dress was to bad to restore so i recreated a new design. All the writing and pen work was done by my Mom in  I believe 1967 or around that time and normal aging over time. This was a color piece but it was so faded i had to make a it a doutone. Time spent... it didn't take all that long, I just wanted it to be right, maybe 3 nights and 2 days.

 I've strayed away from image manipulation to this degree, but i made this for my grandparents for Christmas, then finished it off with a nice frame engraved with my Mom's name. So i guess this has become my favorite piece, on a personal level.

So my number one would be... 1.Pure Passion of Designing/ The impact on Others


----------



## XtianHoff (Jan 5, 2004)

Trip said:
			
		

> I found this strangely true for me, so I sent it over to a creative firm here in Provo and they also agreed that it was mostly true. So, here you go



Math can not only be astoundingly creative, but is all about problem solving with a good plan. Isn't that was good design is all about?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 5, 2004)

That mum picture is awesome, urban.

You don't NEEEEEED to be cocky to be a good designer/geek/doctor/architect/anything.
Cockiness is only what the uncertain professionals add to it, how they act. When you trust on yourself, you can leave the cockiness and be just yourself. In the field I was supposed to work, I was also supposed to be cocky. I had a really hard mask on, and to take it off it took years (which I didn't want to do either, but someone/something changed me). Now.. that field and for big part design etc feels alianated. For the cocky people.

When I first saw this thread I was looking for a short zen story to answer with. A man was very good in bowing, but he wanted to become a master.. he spent years with a zen master, and his bowing was greater than of no one else. When someone came to be his student, wanting to learn how to be the best, he answered something like "what is bowing?". 

When you grow together with the tools, the method etc, you can turn to that as well. You can become a great painter and forget what is a brush or oil color as you can think and speak with those tools.

What else is cockiness than a sense of extreme superiority, or hidden inferiority complex or something? Why would you NEED to be cocky to be a good _anything_?


----------



## Trip (Jan 5, 2004)

I guess this was frased kinda wrong, my bad sorry.

This is a list of traits that "normally" appear in "creative designers". Traits. Not requirements.


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2004)

Stereotypes, in other words.

Trip, change your title already!  You do not suck at designing, or you never would have wowed everybody with those icons you made.  And if you insist on leaving it there, stop talking about design.


----------



## Randman (Jan 6, 2004)

By leaving it up there, he invites comments and compliments. Very savvy.  And despite the often-negative image of stereotypes, many are often true.
  And don't forget, design involves a myriad of media.


----------



## Trip (Jan 6, 2004)

I do suck at designing. Nothing more to it. But...I talk about design because I LOVE it so much!

But I still suck.


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 8, 2004)

Ok, just got into a heated discussion with a friend. I told her i am confident that i am one of the top designers in Cleveland and I know i can hang with the top designers in Ohio, and eventually I'll test my skills in a larger market. Now considering this isn't a New York City, the market is smaller, I know this is true. She doesn't know the design field, she isn't even a designer in no way whatsoever. This is my career, i've been doing this for years. So i want to know, do you guys think my statement was a bit much, or like i said considering the market for those skills in this region, i am likely right? Or was that the cocky designer in me that felt disrespected when she told me that my retouched photo of my Mom could be done by someone she knew at a Kinko's? Not that this person couldn't, hell if i know, I haven't seen any work by them, but she hasn't even seen the before/after of this picture yet she tells me this.

Off topic, i do plan to move to a larger market, i like competition, and challenge, and i want BIG projects that require crazy amounts of work. So Urbansory has a few things in the works that hopefully will require some relocation.

And to anyone in Ohio that happens to read this, in no way am i being disrespectful to any of the local designers. We all have to believe in our own abilities, because if we give up, we lose hope and there would be little reason to strive for things, and I don't want to lose my entrepreneurial edge. But i do want to be modest, there is always somebody better, but thats no reason to back down.


----------



## Randman (Jan 9, 2004)

Are you a professional designer? A graphic designer, I take it. 
   As a designer/editor, I would says yes it was cocky of you to say so, but if you truly believe it and can back it up. Personally, I don't believe a person should toot their horn unless looking for a job, better to have others tell you that you are the best.
   Now if you know the work of other designers in Ohio and you feel confident that your work stands up in in an impartial comparison, all the better. 
  However, when you say it to another person, especially one not in your field, it'll come across as bragging and a bit of low self-esteem.
  If she said that about your photo, you should take that as constructive criticism. Design is always for others, never design for yourself, or to impress your peers, and often the best designs are like good writing. When you can appreciate a design without having the sense that it was "designed", you're doing well.
  Ask her why she said what she said and see if she has any validity. Sometimes a person outside another's field has a clearer perspective on it.
  Show her other work and let her judge your skills for yourself. If you're good, she'll notice.


----------



## Arden (Jan 9, 2004)

If you haven't seen the other Ohian designers' work to judge against yours, then yes, you sound very cocky.  But if your friend hasn't seen yours to judge at all, then her statements are somewhat unfounded.  And, of course, like Randman said, there's always a bigger fish.


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 9, 2004)

I guess a professional designer, developer, scripter, and a little video production at this time. Can i back it up, yes. I never said THE BEST, i said among the best, and she just took it way out of context. i understand what you guys are saying. Like i said, no matter what there is always someone better, not to mention there truly is no way to truly judge due to individual styles, target audience...

Criticism doesn't bother me, take it into consideration and you move on, her comment did due to the fact that she didn't see my work and has no idea exactly what i do. You can explain it, but for whatever reason some people just don't understand fully what New media is. Actually i don't even know if i consider myself a "designer", i do so many things, i don't really focus on any one area, I just get the job done at the best quality and meet my clients needs. A New Media Developer or something.

And i wasn't tooting my own horn, but i see what you mean, in no way was I bragging, she doesn't even know my field, and honestly, i can't recall exactly how the whole thing started. All i know I was working when she called, then asked why would i leave Ohio for a larger market or something... I think I said the market here is small and the work i want to do is not being produced here, then all hell broke out.

 I'm good at certain areas and i like anyone else can always improve and have weak points. Cocky, something i really don't consider myself, I'm such a calm and collect person. Very work oriented and hard on myself to ensure the best quality product. If i didn't have some kind of talent and wasn't ready to backup my claim, I'm sure i would never have said it, but i stand by it. And i only hope to get better with more experience.

Good point Arden, i did what she did, she did say i don't know whats out there, thats why i said Among the Top, that can be a very LARGE number. 

Great insight on this guys, different viewpoints on things is always helpful. i see my faults, no harm was intended, nor was i bragging on myself. i do what i do, if there is competition, I step up to meet it, I wouldn't have it any other way. Designing wouldn't be fun if there wasn't some pressure, challenges, long hours, late nights (up till 4:30 again) and late content... < and a lot of those never change, there basically expected on every project. Hell, I'm months behind on my own stuff.


----------



## Trip (Jan 9, 2004)

Urbansory please don't take this the wrong way...but I find you extremely cocky.


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 9, 2004)

Really? Wow. If you hear it from others... something may be to this. More on what i say on these threads or this one post?

I definitly don't want to be known as... The Definition of... Cocky, because thats not cool and not close to what i'm about. But i would like to be confident, thats a quality i know i have.


----------



## Arden (Jan 9, 2004)

It's okay to be cocky and funny, just don't be arrogant.


----------



## karavite (Jan 9, 2004)

How to know you are an interaction designer:

10. You're never cocky around developers who you subtly lead on to believe that they are qualified to be involved in the process of UI design.
9. You consider "art" and "design" to be different things.
8. You try to find the simplest and most logical pattern to everything.
7. You let a graphic artist tell you which colors match and don't.
6. You are a perfectionalist (to a certain degree).
5. Math was one of many abandoned interests in school.
4. You have a portfolio of working and successful applications.
3. Your first "real" piece of interaction design was a script for your Mac.
2. You accept only the user's comments.
1. You love creativity + verifiable evidence in everything.


----------



## Arden (Jan 10, 2004)

Heh... nice list.  This thread should be called "How to tell if you are a..."


----------



## karavite (Jan 10, 2004)

I certainly hope I didn't come off as cocky either - I think the big lesson for any type of designer - graphic, UI, code, database... is to realize the best applications/sites come from true collaboration with all types of people - graphic, interaction/UI, developers, business, users... even marketing! No one single person or area of expertise has all the answers and only by working together within our own areas of expertise do we all create the best solutions/designs. It seems such a simple thing, but is very hard to realize in practice - some people just don't get it. Being more aware of other people's roles and expertise helps when you are left to do it all by yourself too!


----------



## Randman (Jan 10, 2004)

It's good if you one knows his or her strengths and can play to them.
It's even better if one knows his or her weaknesses and can avoid them.


----------



## Trip (Jan 10, 2004)

Urbansory said:
			
		

> Really? Wow. If you hear it from others... something may be to this. More on what i say on these threads or this one post?



Well, when I first met you I just got the impression of cockyness. It was a long time ago, but ever since then I've tried to avoid you. You're really not that bad in my eyes now, but back then I didn't want to deal with you.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 11, 2004)

90% designer.


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 11, 2004)

Trip said:
			
		

> Well, when I first met you I just got the impression of cockyness. It was a long time ago, but ever since then I've tried to avoid you. You're really not that bad in my eyes now, but back then I didn't want to deal with you.



_ THE DEFINITION OF... iNTIMIDATION _, lol , that doesn't have all that of a bad, nor a positive impression either.

AVOIDANCE IS GOOD, VERY GOOD.   

*Joking


----------



## Jason (Jan 12, 2004)

urban, thats basically what i do for a living right now, photo restoration.

pretty cool some of the old stuff people bring to me 

anyways, another couple things...

designers say colour, and are very much elitist


----------



## Randman (Jan 12, 2004)

Non-American-English-speaking designers say colour and that don't mean they're elitist. Besides, if Madonna can go cockney, it's a bit passe.


----------

